# Marinelli's meet and greet



## hodgesc-DVM (Aug 29, 2003)

Made it to the meet and greet but had to leave without meeting or greeting anyone. I had my 9mo old son with me and got some very strange looks when I came into the bar with him in a car seat. It was too smokey for him anyway so that was fine that I left. I wish I could have stayed and "thrown some back" with the guys. I hope I get to meet you guys at another meet and greet or on the ice. If we meet at a restraunt that has a non-smoking area for young uns then I'm all in. 
Sorry again I didn't get to meet anyone; kinda poor planning on my part.

Hope to meet some guys soon
Steven
(hodgesc-DVM) :gaga:


----------



## mallardtone-man (Nov 20, 2002)

Sorry you had to duck out so quick. I hope you can make it to the next one, and maybe find some time to enjoy yourself. I too had to leave early because of work.


----------



## Connor4501 (Dec 15, 2003)

Regrettably, couldn't make it...The phone finally rang and I finally got the part-time job I'd been looking for...


----------



## eyecatcher (Feb 2, 2004)

My boss made me work until 8:30 last night the SOB. oh maybe I shouldn't say that I work for my self :lol:. Any way maybe I can make the next one or maybe one on the ice. hope to meet more of ya on the ice.I met some guys last year. I'm going to invest in a radio this season so I can be in contact with more members. all I met so far are really nice people. Think Ice  
May God bless you all.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all.
Bill


----------



## MUSHY1 (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey Hodgesc, I saw you come in and then you where gone. I know what it like to have chitlins, at least you made a honest effort. Maybe next time...

Mushy1


----------



## hodgesc-DVM (Aug 29, 2003)

Since I haven't met but a couple of you guys and noone in my area (Ferndale), let's be sure and get an outing planned for LSC as soon as we have safe ice. I really want to get to know some of the guys form the sight. Heck, I feel like I know you from reading posts but need to put a face with the posts.

Til we meet again
Steven
Hodgesc-DVM


----------

